# Lab Results - very incomplete but concerning



## motherbear57 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am 58 year old female, diagnosed with Hypo in 2006, started on 150 mcg synthroid initially, but increased gradually over the years. I was taking 200 mcg since 2012, but my doctor wrote prescription for 175 mcg 4 months ago. I trusted him, and questioned it at the pharmacy once I saw the change, but trusted my doctor so took it as prescribed for the three month period that the prescription was written for. At the end of that 3 month period I had our normal labs done. On July 8 my TSH was 65.89 and FT4 was 4.3. My physician then upped synthroid to 250 mcg and after 4 weeks I went for blood work again. My TSH is now at 0.13 and T4 is 19.3. I have never had any other tests done. I have no idea what to even ask my physician when I see him on Aug 24. Need some help with this so that we can get it under control.

I just feel overall crappy!!! and have for so long that I can't remember feeling well. Weight gain in spite of loss of appetite, and hair loss out of control!

13 weeks ago I had a blood clot and was put on Xarelto for a typical 3 month treatment beginning with 15 mg 2X per day for 4 weeks, then changed to 20 mg for a further 8 weeks. I just completed that treatment.

I am a smoker (bad patient).

I hope someone can point me in the right direction. We live in a rural community, there is a doctor shortage here, the nearest endocrinologist is 4.5 hours drive away.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for those lab results?

Have you had an ultrasound since your diagnosis? Did they ever test your antibodies?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever had a Free T3 test run?


----------



## motherbear57 (Aug 14, 2015)

Normal range according to my pharmacist is TSH = .2 - 4, FT4 = 9.4 - 21.4 Never had an ultrasound, never had a T3 test that I know of, no ultrasound, none of those antibody tests that you asked about.

I am unsure of what I should be asking my physician to test me for. I see him again on the 24th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, boy! An ultra-sound of your thyroid is vital and I am going to list the appropriate tests for you to have. You may have to find another doctor. It is not necessary to have an endo. All you need is a good doctor who cares about you.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## motherbear57 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you so much, Andros, I am confident in my physician, and I'm sure that he will be happy to work with me. I just need to know what to ask him and insist on it. He is a GP and very busy emergency room physician, so occasionally is guilty of being in too much of a rush. He's good when reminded to slow down though, having said that, I am fully prepared to try find another physician if I need to. I will look forward to seeing your recommendations and will read the documents tonight.


----------

